# Spaces



## SympL (Aug 21, 2008)

Please enjoy.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just Amazing.


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaymz77 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh very nice! It looks like a monopoly house sitting there  Great composition and subject. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SympL (Aug 22, 2008)

matt_paul85, Slaphead and Jaymz77 thankyou for your comments, very much appreciated.


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wonderful composition.  Very nice job.


----------



## SympL (Aug 23, 2008)

Thankyou bullitt453 for your comments.


----------



## Roger (Aug 23, 2008)

wonderful geometric composition....the small house adds a nice and invaluble touch.


----------



## tb2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nicely done. I like the big, dark triangle of trees on the right, and the way the rectangle of the frame is divided up into three areas. I know I'll be a lone voice saying this, but I think the shot works just as well without the building.

Regards, Tony


----------



## SympL (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Roger and Tony, I appreciate your comments guys.
I don't disagree, Tony. Either way I guess.


----------



## Vautrin (Aug 23, 2008)

I like it -- is that how the clouds naturally look or did you use HDR then desaturate?


----------



## holga girl (Aug 24, 2008)

nice work. i love it.


----------



## hanyo66 (Aug 24, 2008)

Where is that?

Awesome job!


----------



## SympL (Aug 24, 2008)

Vautrin, holga girl and hanyo66 thanks very much.
This is indeed how the clouds were on that day and this was shot here in central Ontario.


----------



## ernie (Aug 27, 2008)

sweet, very nice conversion.


----------



## SympL (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Ernie, I appreciate it.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow..love this one:thumbup:
Excellent work.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the detail and tonal range. Excellent job!


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## SympL (Aug 29, 2008)

Robstar1619, 93rdcurrent and DRoberts thanks much for your comments.


----------



## toofpaste (Aug 29, 2008)

when you look for composition in the dictionary....this picture should be there!

Awesome!


----------



## Ubizzle (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning. Composition is striking, and the tones. A great all-round picture.


----------



## bhop (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SympL (Aug 31, 2008)

toofpaste, Ubizzle and bhop thanks folks, I appreciate it.


----------



## SympL (Aug 31, 2008)

toofpaste, Ubizzle and bhop thanks folks, your comments are much appreciated.


----------

